# My short piano waltz



## eternum1968 (Jun 30, 2018)

Here is a short piano waltz I wrote.


__
https://soundcloud.com/roberto-zini-84021232%2Fvalzer-dei-mirtilli-1

what do you think?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The continuous right hand gives it the feel of a 'ragtime waltz'.


----------



## eternum1968 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you for interesting in my piece.
I doesn't considered this similarity, but effectively I agree with your opinion.


----------

